# pants that fit chunky toddlers?



## AJHCFamily (Apr 19, 2007)

What brands fit your ***healthy***(as my Grandma would say) toddler? My dd is ~32 pounds and 35? inches (don't remember exactly). She has a very round belly and chunky thighs. I have her in 3T although a little long, but I swear the waste is 1 cm bigger than 2T and the legs seem to be getting narrower not wider.

I find every brand to be so slim in the waste and legs. Forget pants that button, even adjustable waste. So far, some Carters works, overalls are great but not for potty-learning, and I used to love zutano's super-stretchy wastebands but haven't tried them in toddler sizes. Dresses work well, but again not for PL if she has tights on (it's cold cold cold here!).

Help! TIA


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

I would check out The Children's Place. Their pants are roomy and very cute. My DS was a chunky baby but is now tall and lean and the TCP pants still fit him perfectly!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Gymboree pants tend to have a looser fit. Their Crazy 8's line is fun and much less expensive.

My DS wears lots and lots of overalls, much more forgiving of body shape.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

We have a similar problem. My dd is about 27 pounds and 32 inches (give or take). She wears 2-3T tops and 18 month bottoms - short legs/long torso.

We've found she can wear some Carters, and some Old Navy - the baggier fit old Navy stuff, not jeans or legging or anything like that, more like yoga pants and such.

TCP hand me downs from older dd run way too slim for dd2.

The circo knit pants (not leggings) from Target work ok, but not great. they are pretty snug, but are doable.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My "healthy" boy wears mostly Old Navy jeans. He's 2.5 and already in 4T for the waist. They're a little long but they have to be to fit his tummy. I haven't found anything that works great yet.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I haven't had much luck with Crazy 8's or Old Navy for my daughter; both of those seem to run quite slim. Gymboree seems fairly hit or miss. My daughter (now 40lbs and 36"!) only wears stretchy pants. It makes me sad that I can't put her in jeans or cords, but it is just not happening. Maybe if I could sew...

Hanna Anderssen are my *favorite* pants for her. But they are pricey. In the meanwhile, I've found most Target pants seem to work pretty well; I usually go a size up and then just wear them a bit higher on her body, or fold them up or something. But the Hanna's are definitely the best fit I've found so far.


----------



## AJHCFamily (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 

Hanna Anderssen are my *favorite* pants for her. But they are pricey. In the meanwhile, I've found most Target pants seem to work pretty well; I usually go a size up and then just wear them a bit higher on her body, or fold them up or something. But the Hanna's are definitely the best fit I've found so far.


What size do you buy in Hanna?


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

DS has a pot belly (dairy addict) and delicious, chunky thighs (genetic). He really only wears sweatpants, and the Gap has the best selection. Also what I love there is that I buy a 2 and he is 24 months old. I guess their stuff runs big. I will be doing all summer shopping there.

Now I used to be hardcore loyal to the Childrens Place, but my local store renovated and cut their square footage - accomplished by eliminating most of the boys stuff. So if you have a girl, that store might work for you.


----------



## halomancer (Jun 2, 2005)

DS is a little taller and heavier than your DD and I try to only buy knit pants with elastic waistbands. I have some things from Lands End that fit like the one Hanna thing I have (3T LE, 90 Hanna), so you might try them. Also, think about boys pants, they may be cut less fashionably and have more room.

ETA: DS has room to grow in the size 90 Hanna


----------



## AJHCFamily (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halomancer* 
DS is a little taller and heavier than your DD and I try to only buy knit pants with elastic waistbands. I have some things from Lands End that fit like the one Hanna thing I have (3T LE, 90 Hanna), so you might try them. Also, think about boys pants, they may be cut less fashionably and have more room.

ETA: DS has room to grow in the size 90 Hanna

I didn't think of boys' pants but that is probably true. I will have to compare.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AJHCFamily* 
What size do you buy in Hanna?

Well, that's the other problem with Hanna's.... they really need a size 95, IMO. The 90s on her are too short/small, the 100s right now are way too long. WAY. There is a HUGE gap between 90 and 100... like 5 inches in length, I am not even joking. (Meanwhile, the waistbands are just about the same.
















I wish I were more help, I am looking too. Today I went to check out Gymboree's "plus" line but it doesn't start until size FIVE. But the slims start at 4. What's up with that????

Sorry for taking so long to reply!


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Allie is 25 months, 35 inches, and 36lbs. She wears mostly 4t but there's a couple stray 5s that fit, and in some brands, like gymboree, 3 works just fine. That said, I gave up looking for pants that aren't a stretchy fabric. Even trying them on over a pocket diaper with *no insert*, which would be trimmer than a sposie, there is nothing that fits right. Even upsizing to the point where I'd have to hem off a good 6 inches, jeans simply do not fit around her waist/bum. they always seem to come up too high in front and dig into her tummy when she sits, which looks very uncomfortable if not painful, and in the back (again while sitting) only covers maybe half her butt. Regardless of brand. Every once in a while I see some that look pretty roomy, but still..nope. So she has lots of cotton leggings and velour/fleece pants. Its futile. Maybe in a few years she can wear pants made of woven material!


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

Hah! I was JUST coming to post a thread like this for my 31 lb 18 mo DS... He has a serious pot belly and the chunkiest thighs ever... he is even prone to chafing because of this. The only pants that fit him are American Apparel "Karate" style pant- they are very wide cut in the leg and nice and stretchy jersey material- I found them on Amazon last month for 5.99 a piece! We also like the Speesees pants because they have a wonderful cut for cloth diapers but they are a little pricey. Other than that, I have him in shorties or longies that I have knit especially for his fluffy bum. Jeans and anything with buttons are not an option for us either.


----------



## candm (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2cash* 
The only pants that fit him are American Apparel "Karate" style pant

We like the AA Karate pants too. They are plenty roomy, especially for CDs. Only problem is they run a little short, IME. DD always looks like she's wearing floods when she wears them.


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

You're right candm, they do run short. My DS is of medium height and they often look a little high-water on him unless I make sure the crotch isn't pulled way up.... good thing we're in the south so I don't have to worry as much about keeping his legs covered!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

DD is 3 and presently 40" and 41lbs... Now that we are out of diapers I've found the Arizona Brand and Old Navy girls will fit her, previously she was wearing boys carpenter style jeans from Old Navy. Most of the girls jeans/pants I was finding were cut to slim for her.


----------



## tynme (May 28, 2006)

My DS is 31 pounds, 36 inches, and he fits into "normal" pants for his age (he just turned 3, and just started wearing 3T, but most 2T fit). I would recommend boy pants as well, as it seems like there is more room in the thighs. I was recently given girl clothes, and when going through them, they seemed so much more skinny than the boy clothes of the same size. I was actually put off by it, but that's a whole new thread! Good luck!


----------

